
British hacker should not be extradited to US, Lords told - revorad
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2008/jun/16/hacking.internationalcrime
======
ojbyrne
"Pannick said, adding that one threat was to treat the matter as a terrorism
case, resulting in a possible 60-year term."

I seem to recall some rhetoric from republicans about how there was, no way,
ever, that they'd abuse the Patriot Act.

~~~
tptacek
I'm not sure what this has to do with the Patriot Act.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
It was my impression that in most cases powers derived by treating a crime as
'terrorism' were instated via the USA PATRIOT act.

[[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USA_PATRIOT_Act#Title_VIII:_Ter...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USA_PATRIOT_Act#Title_VIII:_Terrorism_criminal_law)]

~~~
tptacek
(a) that's not at all true, about "terrorism" and the PATRIOT act.

(b) prosecutors say crazy stuff all the time to scare defendants, and defense
counsel routinely invents stories about prosecutorial misconduct.

The only thing that it appears we _do_ know about this case is that the guy
committed a felony, and his excuse was, "lookin' for UFOs".

